# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2 FoV / any working tool out there?

## Mojojojo129

Yes they have expanded the FoV a while ago still it's not enough for me.
I'm looking for an separate tool like "Gw2 Camera Tool" not in bundle with other haxtools, just need the FoV-Tool.

Is there anyone here who would resurrect the tool/update it?

Any information is welcome also if the dude who made it is still "alive" on forums or contactable.

Cheers

----------


## TheQt

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...f-trainer.html ([Release] - uNf Trainer) has the FoV sliders you speak of, it DOES have other tools in it but as long as you don't use them, you have no chance of ban, from what I understand is that aNet has no internal "warden" and it's all based around player reports. I've been using this tool for about a month now, and it's been working great.

----------


## Mojojojo129

Alright, thanks a lot!

nvm my edit

----------

